# **NEW** Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3) Review



## BugoutBoys (Nov 12, 2015)

Nitecore P12GT










*Manufacturer specs*

LED: Cree XP-L HI V3
Max Lumen: 1000
Uses one 18650 rechargeable battery or two CR123A batteries.
Output/Runtime (1x18650): Hi 1000lumens / 1hr – Med 280lumens / 5hr 15min – Lo 55lumens / 28hr – Lower 1lumen / 520hr
Output/Runtime (2xCR123A): Hi 1000lumens / 45min – Med 280lumens / 3hr 30min – Lo 50lumens / 20hr – Lower 1lumen / 300hr
Beam Intensity: 33,700cd
Beam Distance: 367m
Impact resistant to 1.5 meters
Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)
Second generation ‘Crystal Coating Technology’ combined with ‘Precision Digital Optics Technology’ provide extreme reflector performance
High efficiency circuit board provides up to 520 hours runtime on low
Side switch interface provides one-handed operation and easy access to all functions
Side switch features an indicator light which displays remain ing battery power (patented)
Power indicator secondary function displays battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)
Intelligent memory function stores preferred brightness setting
High-efficiency regulation circuit provides unwavering output
Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
Constructed from aero grade aluminium alloy with HAIII military grade hard-anodized finish
Stainless steel titanium-plated clip included
Tail stand capability
Dimensions: Length: 140mm (5.51”), Head Diameter: 25.4mm (1”), Tail Diameter: 25.4mm (1”)
Weight: 91grams (3.21oz)(without battery)
Accessories: Quality holster, clip, tactical ring, lanyard, spare tail cap, spare O-ring
MSRP: ~$71




*In the box*

















*Appearance
*
The P12 has a black HAIII hard anodized finish over an aircraft grade aluminum body.

the knurling is of moderate aggressiveness and is in two places; the tailcap and center cylinder. partner these with the other design elements and the anti-roll is pretty good. The P12GT can also tail stand to be used as a candle.
Overall grip is very good and comfortable. The light feels solid, yet lightweight to hold.
The markings are bright white and show up clearly on the body.
The finish is not Matte, but it isn't highly reflective either.
*
User Interface
The P12GT has the same features as the P12. The forward clicky button activates the light. If you half press the button, you get momentary. While the light is on, press the mode button on the side to switch between modes in ascending order from lowest to Hi.
If you press and hold the mode button, you get strobe. Press and hold the mode button again for SOS, and again for a Beacon. If you click the mode button it will return to the last standard mode you had the light on.
All above features other than SOS and Beacon are memorized, meaning if you turn the light off and back on, it will be in the mode you last had on.

If you press and hold the Mode button, along with the tail switch, a blue LED under the mode button will flash with the remaining battery voltage.

















Physical Tests

I submersed the P12GT in water completely while pressing the mode button and rear clicky switch. I did not find any water to have entered the light at all.

The P12GT significantly heats up when used on the highest mode. It's nothing unbearable, but definitely toasty!:huh:

Since the P12GT is completely current controlled, there is no PWM on any of the modes.:thumbsup:

Drop test included all surfaces from carpet, to grass, to stone floor. No surfaces showed any damage other than concrete. The only thing that happened on the concrete drop was a few little "chips" or dings in the black. No performance was hindered!

The P12GT includes Nitecore's signature physical reverse polarity protection. If the battery is inserted backwards, cannot make connection. This also means that the light can only be used with button-top cells. Flat tops will not work without modification. (which voids warranty)

When the battery is at 50%, the mode button will flash every 2 seconds. When the battery is "low" it will flash rapidly.:wave:

The P12GT also features a thermal regulation system instead of a timed step-down. The system will detect the light's internal temperature in real time and adjust the output based on this.











Comparison

Below: From top to bottom
P12
P10
P12GT







Beam pattern
The Beam pattern on the P12GT is similar to the P12, other than the hot spot being smaller. The P12's hotspot can completely engulf the P12GT's. The flood/spill is nearly identical, with the P12's being just slightly larger.
The New CREE XP-L HI V3 Emitter on the P12GT is domeless, meaning that there is no dome over the diode, it is just flat.
It is also noticeably smaller than the P12's XP-L2 U2 LED

The P12GT also features a smooth reflector which produces a nice smooth beam pattern with the hotspot nicely transitioning into the spill.








ISO 100, f/3.5, 1/60







ISO 100, f/3.5, 1/250






ISO 100, f/3.5, 1/2000








Personal Opinions


The P12GT has incredible range for it's class and size. The brightness is also very impressive and blinding at close range. The Crenelated bezel also makes this valuable as a self defense tool where a knife or weapon are not allowed. The light can be used as a kubaton or to strike. Added on the tactical tail switch which can be used to activate the light into someone's eyes.
The user interface is great! I love that the 4 main modes are evenly spaced at a factor of just around 4 for each mode. I personally like this because there is a noticeable change in brightness each time, rather than having multiple "hi" modes that are barely changing. I also really like that the strobe "special" modes are "hidden" and require holding of the mode button in order to activate. The memory feature is always great as well so that you always know which mode will be on when the light is activated.

I always use the battery readout feature which is great to have. The Blue LED is bright and easy to see on my light. I also like that the button says "mode" on it so that it is easy to use for people who don't know flashlights very well.

The overall feel of the light is great and comfortable in the hand. I trust this going underwater that I would still have a good grip on the light. Add on the Tactical ring and the belt clip, and the grip is even better; however I do not use these for every day carry of the light, as I find that they can get in the way.
The size of this light is great. Being just 5 1/2 inches long it fits nicely in my hand. When clipped to my belt it provides no issues.

Another great feature of this light is that it has a very low mode of 1 lumen. Many manufacturers overlook this feature that I find very valuable. If you are out walking your dog or walking in the woods or on a trail and don't want to kill your night vision, this is great to have because it is just enough to see your surroundings but it won't hurt your night adjusted eyes. Next is the extreme brightness. This light will reach out several hundred meters. *Pictures coming soon* My backyard is 146 meters from the house to the forest start. This light reaches out there with enough brightness to clearly see what I need to see. A deer's eye reflection would be able to be seen well beyond that as well. The beam pattern is great because it has a good balance of flood and a good hot spot in the center. I could use this light both indoors and long range outdoors and it has a great balance for both. However, the P12 is slightly better for indoors.

PROS

Brightness
Throw
Flood
Battery readout
Grip
Low voltage warning
Good runtime on all modes with incredible runtime on low
Waterproof
shock resistant


CONS

The only real con that stood out to me was a delay in the physical tail switch. This is me being very nitpicky, but when I click the rear tailswitch there is about a .4 - .5 second delay on activation. The P12 has about a .1 second delay and the P10 is instant (Probably due to the PWM circuit constantly running)

I also don't really feel the need for a thermal reader system. I prefer a timed step-down because if I am really in a pinch, although possibly damaging to the light, I can click the light off and back on to get full-brightness. The pros to the thermal step-down is that you can probably keep this light on max without a step-down for longer in cold weather.

Other than that, this is a solid light with a lot of very useful features whether you want to EDC this light or mount it on a weapon.


NOW FOR THE BIG QUESTION:
IS IT WORTH UPGRADING FROM THE P12

I personally feel like the best light in the precise series is the P12 2015 version. The P12 2015 has every feature this light has other than distance and a thermal regulation system. The P12GT also costs $71 whereas the P12 2015 goes for $42 on eBay.
If you are able to get deal where you could get the P12GT for $65 or under (like I did), then I would recommend an upgrade if you want further throw. The P12GT has distinctively better throw than the P12 2015.
The only two things that are a turn off for me about the P12GT are the Thermal regulation system rather than timed step down, and the button-activation delay. I'm not sure what the cause is for the .5 second delay on activation, it could simply be my model, but it is a nitpick that bothers me.



Bottom line, I would absolutely recommend this to a friend and/or complete stranger


**EDIT**

Now that it is dark I went out to do a beamshot. I Color graded the photo to match what my eye sees. The hotspot is almost identical to what my eye sees, however the spill in the photo is darker than what my eye sees. In other words, the spill is a bit brighter and goes a bit further in person.
The first Fence is around 30 meters. The trees in the far back are 140 meters away (measured) and I can see them clearly enough to distinguish anything at that distance. There are some deer (not photographed) that I could see at 110 meters on the medium mode (280 lumens). The 1,000 "Hi" mode lit them up perfectly at that distance.

*





*Above is the P12GT*
*Below is the P12 2015
*
With the P12 2015, I can still make out objects at that distance clearly enough to define what they are; however, the P12GT has a much brighter hot spot at that distance to where I have no troubles at all with seeing objects.


----------



## TCY (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome review mate cheers. It's nice for NC to incorporate a thermal regulator instead of a step down timer to keep it cool. But.. don't you mean XP-L HI V3?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 12, 2015)

TCY said:


> Awesome review mate cheers. It's nice for NC to incorporate a thermal regulator instead of a step down timer to keep it cool. But.. don't you mean XP-L HI V3?



Thank you!
And Oops, did I not say XP-L HI V3 somewhere?


----------



## caldeio (Nov 12, 2015)

Are you going to add a p12 beamshot to compared to the one above? with the fence


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 12, 2015)

caldeio said:


> Are you going to add a p12 beamshot to compared to the one above? with the fence



Yes I will! I'm heading out to add that!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 12, 2015)

Great, review, thanks. Just off the cuff, the .4-.5s (estimated, obviously) delay on the tailswitch probably makes this a non-starter for me, in normal EDC use I tend to flash a lot and losing half a second each time would drive me insane, and it's not really acceptable for backup defensive use either. I don't think pointing that out is you being nitpicky -- it's a critical piece of information for certain usages, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 12, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Great, review, thanks. Just off the cuff, the .4-.5s (estimated, obviously) delay on the tailswitch probably makes this a non-starter for me, in normal EDC use I tend to flash a lot and losing half a second each time would drive me insane, and it's not really acceptable for backup defensive use either. I don't think pointing that out is you being nitpicky -- it's a critical piece of information for certain usages, thanks for bringing it up.



No problem!
To put it in perspective, when you click the clicky and release, the light comes on right as you hear the "click" noise. You can still do momentary; but for a normal click, that is about how long it takes for the light to come on. I have recently heard of several types of newer lights doing that. I wonder what the cause is. If I find it out, I will definitely update it on to here though!

I agree with you about flashing things. Whenever I am walking in the dark with my P12 2015 or P10, I'm constantly flashing something with momentary rather than clicking the light on. Sadly, as much as I would love to use the distance capabilities on the P12GT, I don't think it will be my primary light. When I really need to see something at a distance though, it will be noticeably better than the other two.:twothumbs


----------



## TCY (Nov 13, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> Thank you!
> And Oops, did I not say XP-L HI V3 somewhere?



*Manufacturer specs

* LED: Cree XM-L HI V3


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 13, 2015)

TCY said:


> *Manufacturer specs
> 
> * LED: Cree XM-L HI V3



Ah! Why thank you!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 13, 2015)

Pretty darn tempting! I wish it came in a neutral white. I will have to stick with my T25C2 HI for that reason, for now...


----------



## creegeek (Nov 13, 2015)

Presumably tail-clicky means zero parasitic drain?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 13, 2015)

creegeek said:


> Presumably tail-clicky means zero parasitic drain?




As far as I know, there is no drain when the light is off other than standard battery discharge (which would take years to drain a battery)


----------



## markr6 (Nov 13, 2015)

creegeek said:


> Presumably tail-clicky means zero parasitic drain?



I believe so. Good thing too. Otherwise it may have gotten Nitecore's legendary 32.9 megaAmp drain.


----------



## led-head (Nov 13, 2015)

Bugoutboys, the clicky delay time is also extremely important to me as well so I'm so glad you mentioned it. Saved me $70! This is one thing that will make or break a purchase for me. That's why I love my Streamlights so much, they turn on the moment you tap the button. They're so responsive, you can actuate the button and make your own strobe. I'm thinking of buying the Nitecore P20 (should have the same components as the P10) now that you mentioned the clicky is so responsive, how do you like your P10? I have a Nitecore SRT7 and I can't stand the clicky for two reasons, it's too hard and it has too long of a delay.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 13, 2015)

led-head said:


> Bugoutboys, the clicky delay time is also extremely important to me as well so I'm so glad you mentioned it. Saved me $70! This is one thing that will make or break a purchase for me. That's why I love my Streamlights so much, they turn on the moment you tap the button. They're so responsive, you can actuate the button and make your own strobe. I'm thinking of buying the Nitecore P20 (should have the same components as the P10) now that you mentioned the clicky is so responsive, how do you like your P10? I have a Nitecore SRT7 and I can't stand the clicky for two reasons, it's too hard and it has too long of a delay.



Eagletac also has a light in this size range, it doesn't have some of the P12GT's nice features (e.g., voltage meter), but it's slightly smaller, no button press delay, and HI V3 LED. The Eagletac is 20k lux and NC 33Klux, but with NC's drastic over-spec'ing, I wonder if they're actually very close. Eagletac DX30L2 and DX30L2-R (the R version is 5mm longer but has a microUSB charging port). That seems to me to be the other .9-1"-bodied HI V3 light, at the moment.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 13, 2015)

led-head said:


> Bugoutboys, the clicky delay time is also extremely important to me as well so I'm so glad you mentioned it. Saved me $70! This is one thing that will make or break a purchase for me. That's why I love my Streamlights so much, they turn on the moment you tap the button. They're so responsive, you can actuate the button and make your own strobe. I'm thinking of buying the Nitecore P20 (should have the same components as the P10) now that you mentioned the clicky is so responsive, how do you like your P10? I have a Nitecore SRT7 and I can't stand the clicky for two reasons, it's too hard and it has too long of a delay.



Glad I could help!
The P10 is amazing, I absolutely love it. There is no delay whatsoever on either of the switches. The interface is simple and easy to use. I keep it clipped on my belt. Some reviews say that the PWM is noticeable but I have not noticed it at all on any of the modes without a fan or camera. I have also dropped it several times on concrete (both were pretty hard tumbles) with only a few cosmetic scratches. The performance was not affected at all!
The P12 is my favorite though. There is maybe a .1 second delay. It is unnoticeable unless you really try to notice it. I can make my own strobe with the momentary on it, so it is great. The one and only thing that the P10 has on the P12 is the accessibility to strobe. If you are using this as a self defense light or want the instant access to strobe, then I'd suggest the P10. For an all around great light though I would recommend the P12 2015. I feel it has a great balance for EDC carry; especially with the mode spacing. All of the modes are around a factor of 4 (other than moonlight) and range from 1 lumen to 1,000. The throw and spill are also great on the P12.


----------



## led-head (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations! I will likely go with the P20 since it's been able to withstand a few drops for you and it's exactly what I need in terms of a tactically oriented light. How is the tint? I try to avoid anything in the warm and neutral territory. I like my beams as cool white as possible


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 13, 2015)

led-head said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I will likely go with the P20 since it's been able to withstand a few drops for you and it's exactly what I need in terms of a tactically oriented light. How is the tint? I try to avoid anything in the warm and neutral territory. I like my beams as cool white as possible



Do you mean P10?
The tint is a little more towards the cool side! I like that as well. I like a cool white beam! I actually will be doing a review of the P10 shortly. I just wanted to get this P12GT review out there as soon as I could!


----------



## led-head (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome, I'll be looking forward to that. Although I'm not certain, the tint of the P10 and P20 should be the same.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 13, 2015)

led-head said:


> Awesome, I'll be looking forward to that. Although I'm not certain, the tint of the P10 and P20 should be the same.



They should! My P12 and P10 have about the same tint. The only con about the P20 is that you can't use the momentary the same way you can on the P12 and P10.


----------



## led-head (Nov 13, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> They should! My P12 and P10 have about the same tint. The only con about the P20 is that you can't use the momentary the same way you can on the P12 and P10.



What do you mean?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 13, 2015)

led-head said:


> What do you mean?




My bad! I was thinking of the EC20! It's the P12 without the tailcap switch!


----------



## led-head (Nov 13, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> My bad! I was thinking of the EC20! It's the P12 without the tailcap switch!


 Gotchya


----------



## CreeCrazy (Nov 13, 2015)

Just got mine yesterday. I'm pretty impressed. It throws better than my Eagletac TX25C2 and my Nitecore SRT 7. It's very close though between all 3.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 13, 2015)

CreeCrazy said:


> Just got mine yesterday. I'm pretty impressed. It throws better than my Eagletac TX25C2 and my Nitecore SRT 7. It's very close though between all 3.



It is pretty impressive! I'm curious though, does yours have a delay when you click the tail clicky? Is there a delay in activation?


----------



## CreeCrazy (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes it has a very slight delay. I didn't even notice it until I read your review and went back to check it.


----------



## lund1660 (Nov 15, 2015)

Ordered one too should be here on Saturday!!!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 15, 2015)

lund1660 said:


> Ordered one too should be here on Saturday!!!



That's awesome! I hope you like it! Night core has been coming out with some awesome lights, I hope I can review some more soon!


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 15, 2015)

CreeCrazy said:


> Just got mine yesterday. I'm pretty impressed. It throws better than my Eagletac TX25C2 and my Nitecore SRT 7. It's very close though between all 3.



Both the TX25C2 and the SRT7 are about 21,000cd and the P12GT is supposed to be 33,700cd, shouldn't there be a more noticeable difference?


----------



## My3kidsfather (Nov 16, 2015)

led-head said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I will likely go with the P20 since it's been able to withstand a few drops for you and it's exactly what I need in terms of a tactically oriented light. How is the tint? I try to avoid anything in the warm and neutral territory. I like my beams as cool white as possible



Just to throw a curve here, I have found the cool tints work well under some conditions, while I find the neutral or warmer tints will show wildlife and game better at night as the cool tints show light and darker browns as another shade of grey. This characteristic of brown colours being easily distinguished from surrounding greens and yellows by warmer tints could be of importance in the "far north" here. Just as a point of discussion.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 16, 2015)

My3kidsfather said:


> Just to throw a curve here, I have found the cool tints work well under some conditions, while I find the neutral or warmer tints will show wildlife and game better at night as the cool tints show light and darker browns as another shade of grey. This characteristic of brown colours being easily distinguished from surrounding greens and yellows by warmer tints could be of importance in the "far north" here. Just as a point of discussion.



Good info! I've always preferred cool tints. The only downside I have found is using them in fog, but other than that I love them. Cool and Neutral tint.


----------



## CreeCrazy (Nov 16, 2015)

Taz80 said:


> Both the TX25C2 and the SRT7 are about 21,000cd and the P12GT is supposed to be 33,700cd, shouldn't there be a more noticeable difference?



The difference is noticeable but barely. Maybe 25,000cd. Just guessing. I'd say the numbers are exaggerated a bit. Still a great thrower for 1".


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 17, 2015)

CreeCrazy said:


> The difference is noticeable but barely. Maybe 25,000cd. Just guessing. I'd say the numbers are exaggerated a bit. Still a great thrower for 1".


Yeah, sadly it's hard to compare flashlight performance numbers using the naked eye. But either way I am very impressed with the throw of it!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 17, 2015)

get my copy on Wed and cannot wait to see how the HI does out of such a small reflector!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 17, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> get my copy on Wed and cannot wait to see how the HI does out of such a small reflector!



I hope you like it!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

CreeCrazy said:


> Just got mine yesterday. I'm pretty impressed. It throws better than my Eagletac TX25C2 and my Nitecore SRT 7. It's very close though between all 3.



Which do you like better out of the TX25C2 and SRT 7?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got my copy today! Is it awesome? Heck yes! Does it out throw my T25C2 HI? Nope. Didnt expect it to. Still awesome am and very happy with my purchase. Started a thread I will add pics to when it stops raining


----------



## scs (Nov 18, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Just got my copy today! Is it awesome? Heck yes! Does it out throw my T25C2 HI? Nope. Didnt expect it to. Still awesome am and very happy with my purchase. Started a thread I will add pics to when it stops raining



CC, was there substantial difference? Nitecore specs 33,700 CD for the P12GT and Eagletac specs only 33,100 CD for the T25C2.
Nitecore specs remain inflated as always?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 18, 2015)

Will do more testing scs but no the P12GT is indeed very impressive but in no way out throws or equals the T25C2 HI. Am looking for my tripods so I can post some comparison pics. The P12GT reflector just isnt big enough to compete with the ET.

Here is a slightly blurry quick pic of the P12GT and T25C2 HI reflector to reflector.





White wall P12GT




White wall T25C2 HI notice the tint difference




Closer up of the two lights side by side




sorry about the focus was in a hurry


----------



## Modden (Nov 18, 2015)

My german Review :twothumbs
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/nitecore/45020-review-nitecore-p12gt.html


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 18, 2015)

excellent German review!!! Wish I could read German! Wish I had targets to take beam pics of other than trees...will take more shots later


----------



## Power Driver (Nov 18, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Just got my copy today! Is it awesome? Heck yes! Does it out throw my T25C2 HI? Nope. Didnt expect it to. Still awesome am and very happy with my purchase. Started a thread I will add pics to when it stops raining



How does this new P12GT compare to the new Fenix TK16? Is the P12GT brighter and does it throw farther (real world)?


----------



## CreeCrazy (Nov 18, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> Which do you like better out of the TX25C2 and SRT 7?



They are both great lights and both have things I like. The SRT 7 for the Magnetic Control Ring and the TX25C2 for the size and great throw for the size. If I had to chose one I'd go with the SRT 7.


----------



## scs (Nov 18, 2015)

Modden said:


> My german Review :twothumbs
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/nitecore/45020-review-nitecore-p12gt.html



Per Google translate, reviewer measure only 22,480 CD for the P12GT, too large a deviation from the 33,700 CD spec'ed for the reviewer's liking.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

I wish flashlights were rated at visible distance, instead of "to .25 lux"
That way you know "Oh, I can see an object clear enough to define what it is at this range"

I just wish the rating was to maybe 5 lux instead of .25


----------



## MAD777 (Nov 18, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> I wish flashlights were rated at visible distance, instead of "to .25 lux"
> That way you know "Oh, I can see an object clear enough to define what it is at this range"
> 
> I just wish the rating was to maybe 5 lux instead of .25


You can calculate the distance to any lux value you choose using the 0.25 lux distance specified. Lux varies by the square of the distance. 

Let's say a light is rated for 900 meters at 0.25 lux. At 450 meters the lux is 1.0 (4 times brighter at half the distance).
If you want the distance where the brightness is 16 times the 0.25 lux, divide the rated distance by 4 (square root of 16). For this example, at 225 meters you will have 4 lux.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 19, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Will do more testing scs but no the P12GT is indeed very impressive but in no way out throws or equals the T25C2 HI. Am looking for my tripods so I can post some comparison pics. The P12GT reflector just isnt big enough to compete with the ET.



Thanks! That's all I needed to know.

And that T25C2 tint!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

do not have the TK16 yet. Fenix numbers are usually pretty dead on. I will give it to NC on the GT though the output seems dead on or pretty close to 1000 lumens. The lower modes have GOT to be brighter than advertised they look like it to me...I am still amazed at the throw the tiny P12 reflector puts out though. The beams at all modes is very well done.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> do not have the TK16 yet. Fenix numbers are usually pretty dead on. I will give it to NC on the GT though the output seems dead on or pretty close to 1000 lumens. The lower modes have GOT to be brighter than advertised they look like it to me...I am still amazed at the throw the tiny P12 reflector puts out though. The beams at all modes is very well done.



I do agree that the lumens are probably a little higher than advertised. I am very impressed with the light. Honestly the only thing that bothers me at all is the delay on activation, otherwise I absolutely love it!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have read about this delay on activation thing before. My copy has no delay with a nice crisp switch. I do indeed want the TK16 though. Will it out throw the GT? Not as far as I know as Fenix rates the TK16 at 14800 CD. P12GT easily beats that. TK16 is a hell of a light though. Have read about switch problems with it though which is why I have held off. Waiting for them to work out the bugs...


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I have read about this delay on activation thing before. My copy has no delay with a nice crisp switch. I do indeed want the TK16 though. Will it out throw the GT? Not as far as I know as Fenix rates the TK16 at 14800 CD. P12GT easily beats that. TK16 is a hell of a light though. Have read about switch problems with it though which is why I have held off. Waiting for them to work out the bugs...



Hm, well I'm glad yours doesn't have the delay! I wonder what the cause is for it.:thinking:

I don't have the TK16 but if I get it I will definitely let you know! I should be doing reviews on more lights shortly, I can try and arrange that to be one of them so that I can do a comparison!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

I currently have sitting next to me the TN12, TAC35, PD35 and the P12GT. Looking at all the switches the P12 has the smallest switch. I believe this may have something to do with delayed activation issues some are having. Simply put if the P12 had a wider switch one could click on faster?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I currently have sitting next to me the TN12, TAC35, PD35 and the P12GT. Looking at all the switches the P12 has the smallest switch. I believe this may have something to do with delayed activation issues some are having. Simply put if the P12 had a wider switch one could click on faster?



I think that the delay has something to do with the actual head of the flashlight. My P12 2015 has no delay at all. I switched tail caps, and there was still a delay on the P12GT. I'm going to email Nitecore asking about the delay. I've heard about the same delay happening with other manufacturer's lights as well, I'd like to find out what the cause is and hopefully a solution.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

would love to see a YT video of this delay I am curious. I have yet to have a light in this category that has had this issue. I must admit though the switch on my TAC is the most responsive right now switch Ive seen in this category. I have yet to clean the contact points in my GT. I usually do this before I even turn on a light when I get a new one. Rubbing alcohol and a Q-tip has worked miracles for me in the past. Off to grab the rubbing alcohol who knows maybe Ill notice a faster response?

Okay took my GT apart and went over all contact points with alcohol and a q-tip. Wasnt filthy but did need the cleaning. Double checked the switch ring and it is nice and tight but oddly was the dirtiest part I cleaned. I also cleaned both ends of the 3600mah Orbtronic I have in it as that can make a difference too. I also use the tac ring for a good cigar grip. Still have zero issues with response time.

Comparing the GT to my TAC the GT just has a bit of sponge action before activation. That is from comparing them slowly. The TAC is immediate with no give before activation. Still like my GT though.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> would love to see a YT video of this delay I am curious. I have yet to have a light in this category that has had this issue. I must admit though the switch on my TAC is the most responsive right now switch Ive seen in this category. I have yet to clean the contact points in my GT. I usually do this before I even turn on a light when I get a new one. Rubbing alcohol and a Q-tip has worked miracles for me in the past. Off to grab the rubbing alcohol who knows maybe Ill notice a faster response?



Let me know how it works! If it fixes it, I'll have to start trying that as well!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Nov 19, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> Hm, well I'm glad yours doesn't have the delay! I wonder what the cause is for it.:thinking:
> 
> I don't have the TK16 but if I get it I will definitely let you know! I should be doing reviews on more lights shortly, I can try and arrange that to be one of them so that I can do a comparison!



Received mine today. No switch delay. I love it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

The only lights I have ever bought that were squeaky clean out of the box were Armyteks. Aside from those no other light I have ever bought has left the factory clean. For example when I got my SRT6 no matter how fresh the cells were the low voltage indicator on the head would go crazy like the cells were about to die. For a long time I couldnt figure it out and was miffed about blowing that much on a bum light. Then one day here on CPF a member suggested I clean the contact points and double check the switch ring.

Switch ring was loose and the light was FILTHY. After a good few minutes going over and over the contact points again I put the light back together and it now functions perfectly. As for the GT switch I honestly think it just needs a stiffer slightly larger spring beneath the switch for faster activation dont think it has anything to do with the head. I have a ton of spare parts from my mag and mini mag days may try to see if a spring from one of the custom tail switches from my mini mags fits the GT and takes up the give the switch admittedly does have before it activates. Will see...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

Well well well....I just disassembled the switch on my new GT, removed the NC switch cover and put the switch cover from a PD35 in its place. No more sponge like give before activation. Looking at the NC switch cover next to another PD35 switch cover I have the NC cover has more of a dome to the top giving it an extra 1mm-1.25mm of empty space beneath the cover before it hits the switch. Another solution many do is to put an extra washer in the switch to lower the cover. I am pretty happy as is though the switch is indeed nice and crisp now.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Well well well....I just disassembled the switch on my new GT, removed the NC switch cover and put the switch cover from a PD35 in its place. No more sponge like give before activation. Looking at the NC switch cover next to another PD35 switch cover I have the NC cover has more of a dome to the top giving it an extra 1mm-1.25mm of empty space beneath the cover before it hits the switch. Another solution many do is to put an extra washer in the switch to lower the cover. I am pretty happy as is though the switch is indeed nice and crisp now.


Wow! Simple fix, yet effective! I'll have to try that out now.:twothumbs


----------



## twentysixtwo (Nov 19, 2015)

I have posted a video showing the delay on the P12GT. I'd say it's barely noticeable until you compare side to side with an incandescent or something like the Surefire U2... In my opinion it's definitely shorter than half a second. I tried to see if it was a longer delay if the flashlight had sat for a while (as though there was some sort of capacitor or other circuit that had to energize) and did not observe any difference.

In a perfect world it would come on as quickly as the Surefire U2, but if that's the price of hitting 1000 lumens, so be it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO4B_gJiopw


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

man I just watched your video! Its gotta be the switch. Just a weak switch. Before I switched out my stock GT switch boot it was soft, spongy and slow. Not THAT slow wow!


----------



## Modden (Nov 19, 2015)

The delay when switching is smaller than 0.5 seconds. It does not bother me.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 20, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> man I just watched your video! Its gotta be the switch. Just a weak switch. Before I switched out my stock GT switch boot it was soft, spongy and slow. Not THAT slow wow!



That is what it seems like, but I replaced it with my P12 tailcap and noticed no difference. Even though my P12 has no delay whatsoever :/


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 22, 2015)

Modden said:


> The delay when switching is smaller than 0.5 seconds. It does not bother me.


That's good, I'm glad!


----------



## Lumencrazy (Nov 25, 2015)

That delay makes it a useless light for night shooting. You would loose every shooting competition waiting for your light to turn on.


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a p12 2015vn with a dedomed xml2 u3 and in my opinion it still beats the gt. I like the tint of the gt but the delay just kills it for me unfortunately. I too have switched tail caps on the gt and have noticed no change. I used the nitecore ntc1 tail switch for the swap


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 25, 2015)

Jose Marin said:


> I have a p12 2015vn with a dedomed xml2 u3 and in my opinion it still beats the gt. I like the tint of the gt but the delay just kills it for me unfortunately. I too have switched tail caps on the gt and have noticed no change. I used the nitecore ntc1 tail switch for the swap


Hey there! How did you get the new LED in there? I would love to modify mine that way


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 25, 2015)

I bought mine modified already by vinh nguyen on this forum. [email protected] is the best way to talk to him. In my opinion it beats the eagletac dx30lc2 xplhi as well. You can mail your light to him and he will do the mod for you.


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 25, 2015)

It's a very warm tint though btw when you de dome just so you know.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 25, 2015)

Jose Marin said:


> I bought mine modified already by vinh nguyen on this forum. [email protected] is the best way to talk to him. In my opinion it beats the eagletac dx30lc2 xplhi as well. You can mail your light to him and he will do the mod for you.


Just curious, what features of the p12 2015vn do you think makes it better than the dx30lc2?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 25, 2015)

Jose Marin said:


> It's a very warm tint though btw when you de dome just so you know.


Thank you very much! How much did that cost you?


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 25, 2015)

I bought it almost a year ago i think and i cant remember, even if i cloud it would be a different price assuming you're going to send your light. Email him you want to mail him your light and want a u3pdtc mod and he'll give you a quote :twothumbs:


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 25, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Just curious, what features of the p12 2015vn do you think makes it better than the dx30lc2?



So i like the beam of the eagletac but it gets hot fast on turbo, im guessing because it's a lot thinner than the p12. P12 has on demand volatge check, strobe memory and the eagletac strobe activation takes about 3 secs which is ridiculous. The side switch is what really turned me off from the eagletac, it is really sensitive and is kind of hard to explain. I do like that it has no mode memory and always comes on turbo. It also has a feature that you can hold the side switch and hit the tail cap to get moon but if you dont hold the switch really hard and release it quickly it will come on moon and jump to next level and maybe the level after. It might be my copy but I'm not sure


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 25, 2015)

P12 2015vn xml2 u3 pdtc




P12 gt




Eagletac dx30lc2 xplhi




Fenix pd35 tac

All using efest 2500mah 35a cells fully charged 4.2v


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome shots, thanks!! I can't tell from the pics, it looks like the gt's and dx30's overall beams and hotspots are vaguely comparable - - is the vn's hotspot noticeably brighter?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 25, 2015)

Jose Marin said:


> I bought it almost a year ago i think and i cant remember, even if i cloud it would be a different price assuming you're going to send your light. Email him you want to mail him your light and want a u3pdtc mod and he'll give you a quote :twothumbs:


Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 25, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Awesome shots, thanks!! I can't tell from the pics, it looks like the gt's and dx30's overall beams and hotspots are vaguely comparable - - is the vn's hotspot noticeably brighter?




20ft away according to these shots, it's hard to tell what's brighter because the difference in tint but they are all very close. the vn's hot spot is a little more intense. ive taken these out to longer distances and the vn can reach farther, not a land side but noticeably farther


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 25, 2015)

Jose Marin said:


> 20ft away according to these shots, it's hard to tell what's brighter because the difference in tint but they are all very close. the vn's hot spot is a little more intense. ive taken these out to longer distances and the vn can reach farther, not a land side but noticeably farther


I have always liked a cool tint better, but I've been wanting to get a warm tint because right now it is very foggy here in Virginia and my cool white lights are very hard to use on my rifle at night.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 25, 2015)

Jose Marin said:


> So i like the beam of the eagletac but it gets hot fast on turbo, im guessing because it's a lot thinner than the p12. P12 has on demand volatge check, strobe memory and the eagletac strobe activation takes about 3 secs which is ridiculous. The side switch is what really turned me off from the eagletac, it is really sensitive and is kind of hard to explain. I do like that it has no mode memory and always comes on turbo. It also has a feature that you can hold the side switch and hit the tail cap to get moon but if you dont hold the switch really hard and release it quickly it will come on moon and jump to next level and maybe the level after. It might be my copy but I'm not sure


I absolutely love my P12. I have loved it since day 1 and have used it literally every single day at least once.


----------



## creegeek (Nov 26, 2015)

Picked up my P12GT and like it a lot... its a little larger than I had anticipated but still good.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 26, 2015)

creegeek said:


> Picked up my P12GT and like it a lot... its a little larger than I had anticipated but still good.


I find that I can't go over 6 inches for every day Carrie, so luckily this is perfect for me


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 29, 2015)

Jose Marin said:


> P12 2015vn xml2 u3 pdtc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your modded P12 seems to have a very similar beam pattern to the P12GT. Do you prefer warm or cool tint?


----------



## Prepped (Nov 29, 2015)

Dat green tint though... I know it's dedomed but man oh man...


----------



## creegeek (Nov 29, 2015)

I picked up a 123 Delrin Battery[FONT=arial, sans-serif] Sleeves from Overready as I'm running CR123s in my P12GT. Very well made, fulfillment, and shipping were prompt too.[/FONT]


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 29, 2015)

Prepped said:


> Dat green tint though... I know it's dedomed but man oh man...



Yeah dedome is never photo friendly, it doesn't look green like that in person


----------



## green814 (Dec 4, 2015)

TY for the great reviews and comparisons!!!

If you guys were going to choose one of the following between:
Nitecore P10 about $55
Nitecore P12 $40
Nitecore P12 GT about $55
Fenix PD35 about $48
Fenix PD35 TAC about $57

Which would be your decision and why? I currently have a couple L-mini's and a S-mini from Shiningbeam. Happy with the overall size. I don't need to see super far. I considered the NC EC20 (I think it is), but I do prefer a tail cap switch. I also like to be able to talk stand also, but that isn't a deal breaker. Though I haven't used my L or S-mini tail standing, so is it that important??? Lol

Use when camping, snowmobiling, up at the cabin that's way out in the bush in Ont, Canada, etc. I generally like a little larger center/hot spot, with a smooth transition to the spill.

I have some ultrafire 18650's, but they are flat tops. So if I go with a NC, I would need a couple batteries- not a deal breaker either.

Again, great reviews and feedback!!!

TY!!!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 4, 2015)

green814 said:


> TY for the great reviews and comparisons!!!
> 
> If you guys were going to choose one of the following between:
> Nitecore P10 about $55
> ...


No problem! I'm glad I could help!

I would without a doubt choose the MH12. Since you didn't have that on your list though, I'll go with P12!
First off, I have EDC'd the P12 and the P10 for a long time. I wanted to see which I liked better between those two. I ended up choosing the P12 as my ultimate EDC light because of several reasons.
For one, it has the battery readout feature. The P10 shows you if your battery is full, half or low; however it doesn't tell you the voltage like the P12 does. The P12 also has 4 standard modes instead of 3. Each of the modes are spaced in around a factor of 4, so you get a good visible difference between each mode. So that is why I would choose it over the P10.

Now here is why I choose it over the Fenix PD35 and TAC. I have read several people say that their P12 broke after dropping it. BUT, EVERY one of those complaints was about the pre-2015 model. I have personally dropped my P12 2015 straight onto concrete, head down. I got a couple VERY small scratches, but performance wasn't affected at all! I have also put it under water numerous times without any issues. The P12 can tail stand, whereas the PD35 can not. I originally didn't care about tail standing but I have realized that it is a very useful feature. ALSO, the battery readout feature of the P12 like I said above, is so great to have! Lastly, the P12 has more "special" modes compared to the PD35. You get strobe, SOS, AND beacon.

Overall why I would recommend the P12, it fits everything that you said above. The hotspot is tight enough to travel over 200 meters, but it is also wide enough to see a nice large area. If you are using this while snowmobiling, you will have NO issues at all with seeing far and wide, especially with the snow reflecting more of the light making it brighter. You have great mode spacing, as well as the strobe, SOS, and Beacon modes.

The reason I said at the beginning to choose the MH12 is simply because the USB recharging feature. I originally overlooked this when I was picking my EDC flashlight which is why I chose the P12 over the MH12. Recently Nitecore sent me the MH27 to review and I realized just how useful the USB recharging feature is. If you are out camping or on a road trip, you don't have wall plugs to charge your batteries in most cases. BUT you usually have a car and/or a laptop, or in some cases a portable phone charger. Each of these can provide a way for you to plug in your USB directly or through an adapter so that you can charge your flashlight on the move.
The one downside to the MH12 is that I have read in some reviews that it is around 100 lumens dimmer than the P12. This could have been their individual sample, but just something to keep in mind if the full 960-1000 lumens means a lot to you. Either way if you choose the MH12 or P12, you will be happy with it. I know I definitely am.

Nitecore is actually sending me the (not released yet) MH12 in neutral white. I don't know if tint is important to you or not, but that's just something to keep in mind if you prefer neutral white, they are releasing an MH12 NW shortly. I will be posting the review on it as soon as I get it!

Sorry I just wrote a book! But hopefully it helps!


I also just think this looks sexy!


----------



## green814 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bug,

TY for the awesome info and recommendation!!!

I may have made the snowmobiling sound like I would use it while riding. I don't plan on that, just if needed while on the side of the trail, around the cabin, etc.... Sorry! 

I dont mind carrying an extra battery or two, so no big deal on the usb charger. TY for mentioning it though in case I wasn't aware of it (which I wasn't). When we are camping we never (up to this point) go without at least electric hook up. And our trips aren't for more than 5 nights at a time.

Just what is the "beacon" mode? Strobe and sos aren't high on the priority list. But who plans on needing those mode, right??? 

Color wise I seem to prefer the cool white.

TY again!!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 4, 2015)

green814 said:


> Bug,
> 
> TY for the awesome info and recommendation!!!
> 
> ...



The beacon mode blinks at full brightness once every 2 seconds. It's good for letting people know where you are without draining battery life too fast. The P12 is also cool white! (I prefer cool white as well)


----------



## green814 (Dec 4, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> The beacon mode blinks at full brightness once every 2 seconds. It's good for letting people know where you are without draining battery life too fast. The P12 is also cool white! (I prefer cool white as well)




TY! Figured the beacon was something like that.

Do you or anyone else know if Battery Junction is an authorized Nitecored dealer? Just want to make sure if I do choose the P12 (leaning that way!) I am covered if anything does happen. I have read both Nitecore and Fenix have very good products, but I know that thingsdo happen at times.

TY again!!!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 4, 2015)

green814 said:


> TY! Figured the beacon was something like that.
> 
> Do you or anyone else know if Battery Junction is an authorized Nitecored dealer? Just want to make sure if I do choose the P12 (leaning that way!) I am covered if anything does happen. I have read both Nitecore and Fenix have very good products, but I know that thingsdo happen at times.
> 
> TY again!!!


Last I checked, battery junction is an authorized Nitecore dealer!


----------



## green814 (Dec 5, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> Last I checked, battery junction is an authorized Nitecore dealer! I have heard that the coupon code "nite20" takes 20% off! Worth a try!



TY! I did some searching, but couldn't find anything that was definite.

Will try the code.

TY again!


----------



## Commanderwiggin (Dec 5, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> Last I checked, battery junction is an authorized Nitecore dealer! I have heard that the coupon code "nite20" takes 20% off! Worth a try!



I'll have to give this a go! I have the P12 and it's awesome!


----------



## Jiri (Dec 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I do indeed want the TK16 though. TK16 is a hell of a light though. Have read about switch problems with it though which is why I have held off. Waiting for them to work out the bugs...



Hi, I have got 2 TK16's, using these for over three months now on regular bases, I can not report any problems on switches of these lights so far. There was just one mention of only one user of TK16 I have noticed on the internet (or CPF) so far. I defenitely recommend to go for TK16, it is a excelent sturdy light. :thumbsup: I've got also P12 but I am not going to upgrade because of the decribed delay.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 6, 2015)

had the GT about a month now and still really like it especially after changing the switch boot cover for a tighter one. Got mine from Nitecore Store. It was in my mailbox in 2 days and in perfect shape. The 33K CD claim is BS but the beam is still impressive. Id say 25k at best. Love that this P12 is thermally regulated instead of timed. Now that it is cold out it stays on turbo longer. I believe this is the first P12 with the ATR technology.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> had the GT about a month now and still really like it especially after changing the switch boot cover for a tighter one. Got mine from Nitecore Store. It was in my mailbox in 2 days and in perfect shape. The 33K CD claim is BS but the beam is still impressive. Id say 25k at best. Love that this P12 is thermally regulated instead of timed. Now that it is cold out it stays on turbo longer. I believe this is the first P12 with the ATR technology.



they changed it from 33k cd on the website


----------



## Commanderwiggin (Dec 6, 2015)

Great review!


----------



## Puredexterity (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome review. 
I'm definitely going to pick one of these up!

Do you have video reviews as well?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 8, 2015)

Commanderwiggin said:


> Great review!



Thank you!



Puredexterity said:


> Awesome review.
> I'm definitely going to pick one of these up!
> 
> Do you have video reviews as well?



I don't yet. But now that I am getting more lights for review, I'm probably going to be starting video reviews shortly! I'll post links on my written reviews!


----------



## Grummanflyer (Dec 8, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Great, review, thanks. Just off the cuff, the .4-.5s (estimated, obviously) delay on the tailswitch probably makes this a non-starter for me, in normal EDC use I tend to flash a lot and losing half a second each time would drive me insane, and it's not really acceptable for backup defensive use either. I don't think pointing that out is you being nitpicky -- it's a critical piece of information for certain usages, thanks for bringing it up.



Yes, thanks for the review and I too am glad to know about the delay in the switch. That would make me crazy...crazier.. uh yeh.

GF


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 8, 2015)

Grummanflyer said:


> Yes, thanks for the review and I too am glad to know about the delay in the switch. That would make me crazy...crazier.. uh yeh.
> 
> GF



Sadly it is the only light I notice it with! The P12 works perfectly!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 10, 2015)

still loving the definition of the beam profile out of my GT at all output levels. I never thought a NC would kick one of my many Fenix lights out of my pocket as my EDC. It may only kick 25k CD but does so in extremely consistent fashion. The profile doesnt break up at range and I love it. Use the 280 lumen high mode the most although I believe that output level is higher than that it falls just short of my good old PD32 XPG2 by just a touch. Am anxious to see one of CPF's many excellent reviewers, the ones with well made light boxes and lux meters, to test the light. I do indeed wish the GT had a 5th output mode between 280 and 1000 though. Icing on the cake would be a double O ringed at each end of the tube upgrade for an IP68 rating.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 10, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> Sadly it is the only light I notice it with! The P12 works perfectly!



I don't know why but my P12GT does not have the delay you are talking about. It respond like my Predator v3. I saw the video that somebody post to explain the issue but I don't have it. The light comes on after pushing the swith for about 2-3mm.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 10, 2015)

gyzmo2002 said:


> I don't know why but my P12GT does not have the delay you are talking about. It respond like my Predator v3. I saw the video that somebody post to explain the issue but I don't have it. The light comes on after pushing the swith for about 2-3mm.


That's great! I shot an email out to the manufacturer to see if they can send me a new one to see if this is a recurring issue or if it is fixed!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 10, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> That's great! I shot an email out to the manufacturer to see if they can send me a new one to see if this is a recurring issue or if it is fixed!



I received mine the same day as you. But ordered from Aliexpress.


----------



## Sanford02 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got mine yesterday, and when using the momentary function, there is definitely a delay. Bummer, because it would definitely make any "tactical" usage a little clumsy.

If you are just trying to click on and off, the delay is hard to notice, but in momentary....its definitely there.

My P12 is instant.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sanford02 said:


> I got mine yesterday, and when using the momentary function, there is definitely a delay. Bummer, because it would definitely make and "tactical" usage a little clumsy.
> 
> If you are just trying to click in on and off, the delay is hard to notice, but in momentary....its definitely there.
> 
> My P12 is instant.



I click for about 2-3mm before the light comes on on momentary. I'm not calling that a delay. As I can see, some have it, some not.

Does Nitecore made a special tail swith for this light? I don't think. I think that it could be a quality problem on some but not for all.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 11, 2015)

gyzmo2002 said:


> I click for about 2-3mm before the light comes on on momentary. I'm not calling that a delay. As I can see, some have it, some not.
> 
> Does Nitecore made a special tail swith for this light? I don't think. I think that it could be a quality problem on some but not for all.



I'm contacting them to ask about it!


----------



## Sanford02 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have my doubts that its a tail switch issue. In post #63 and #66, it seems like a known good switch still had the same issue. I suspect that it is an electronics caused issue....with varying degrees of severity across different samples. Also, individuals probably perceive it differently as well. For me, I see a big enough delay to think its a problem for certain applications. I'm not a ninja though, so for getting the mail at night I suppose it will be alright.



> I'm contacting them to ask about it!



Keep us posted please!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sanford02 said:


> I suspect that it is an electronics caused issue....with varying degrees of severity across different samples.



I'm not an expert but I think the tail switch is not an electronical but a mechanical one. This function is to put the light off or on. The lenght (?)that it takes to make contact could change a bit in batch production but stays within the specs.The side switch is an electronic one.


----------



## Sanford02 (Dec 11, 2015)

gyzmo2002 said:


> I'm not an expert but I think the tail switch is not an electronical but a mechanical one. This function is to put the light off or on. The lenght (?)that it takes to make contact could change a bit in batch production but stays within the specs.The side switch is an electronic one.



I don't think it is a switch issue at all....I think it is an electronics issue. Regardless of how much distance you have to press to make contact, once contact is made, the light should be on instantly. In my sample, during momentary usage, I press in a certain distance, and then I have to hold it there briefly before the light turns on. Contact is made...then I wait.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sanford02 said:


> I don't think it is a switch issue at all....I think it is an electronics issue. Regardless of how much distance you have to press to make contact, once contact is made, the light should be on instantly. In my sample, during momentary usage, I press in a certain distance, and then I have to hold it there briefly before the light turns on. Contact is made...then I wait.



I have tried again after reading your explanation . Push around 1mm, wait, no on. 2mm, wait, no on. 3mm, momentary on without any waiting time. I definitly don't have the issue you have. 

Have you tried bypassing the switch to see at the contact wire, the light instanly comes on? 

Is it possible that your switch works correctly but the driver or something else takes a "fraction second" to operates? A guess....🤔


----------



## Sanford02 (Dec 11, 2015)

I just tried bypassing the switch....indeed, the delay is still there....it is not a switch problem. It's in the electronics. Maybe it varies from light to light, but someone who doesn't notice a bad delay, try to bypass the switch and see if you notice anything. Its as simple as unscrewing the tailcap a bit, then click on (it will remain off)....then twist the tailcap shut all the way....

about half a second delay...bummer.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 12, 2015)

Almost all switching regulators have a soft-start feature. My bet is that its related to that...........probably a capacitor value. Nitecore simply has the timing on this too long for a momentary forward type tactical switch........that really wants to see instant on for momentary action. Even a 100mS delay is plenty of soft-start for feedback stability (prevent overshoot) and will appear to be instantaneous. I will not own a light with that kind of delay on a forward tactical switch type of light.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 14, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> Almost all switching regulators have a soft-start feature. My bet is that its related to that...........probably a capacitor value. Nitecore simply has the timing on this too long for a momentary forward type tactical switch........that really wants to see instant on for momentary action. Even a 100mS delay is plenty of soft-start for feedback stability (prevent overshoot) and will appear to be instantaneous. I will not own a light with that kind of delay on a forward tactical switch type of light.


That just helped me so much! Thank you!


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 14, 2015)

"I will not own a light with that kind of delay"
Rereading that, it sounded a little harsh . I think I would own a light with a delay if I liked the light a lot but one of the advantages of the momentary tactical forward switch is to be able to quickly turn it on.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 14, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> one of the advantages of the momentary tactical forward switch is to be able to quickly turn it on.



And that's what the P12Gt does.


----------



## facepalm69 (Dec 14, 2015)

I was thinking to purchase a P12GT. Does any body know how fast it heats up? As fast as the MH20 or slower?


----------



## scs (Dec 14, 2015)

facepalm69 said:


> I was thinking to purchase a P12GT. Does any body know how fast it heats up? As fast as the MH20 or slower?



Getting hot quickly is a sign of good heatsinking but also a sign of insufficient heat dissipation.
What you want is a light that has good heatsinking and enough mass, so that it gets WARM very quickly, but never gets hot.
What you DON'T want is a small light that's putting out around 1,000 lumens and DOES NOT get hot quickly.


----------



## creegeek (Dec 14, 2015)

facepalm69 said:


> I was thinking to purchase a P12GT. Does any body know how fast it heats up? As fast as the MH20 or slower?



After about 10 minutes at 1000 lumens in 65F with no airflow... it gets warm/hot. I can hold it but I felt compelled to drop the output to reduce the heat output. If you want 100% cool to hold 1000 lumens then go for the die cast Nitecore line.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 15, 2015)

oh it gets hot alright. Just like it is designed to do which is wick heat away from the emitter and electonics. Leave it on turbo it will get hot for a few minutes then start to cool as the thermal regulation eases off the output enough for the light to cool. Its barely visible when output slowly drops off. Run it on turbo under a fan and it will run full output for 3 times longer before it slowly drops off. I love NC's thermal regulation the output charts show such smooth and even drop off in turbo and near perfectly consistent output at lower levels. Best P12 ever. But yes with no airflow when the GT gets to warm for you by all means throttle down.


----------



## TA_ls1 (Dec 15, 2015)

I just got home and opened mine immediately. I wanted to see what this delay problem is really like and didn't notice much. I tested my girlfriend's MH12 and my P12GT momentary on in each hand and they turn on at exactly the same time. Maybe mine has no delay?

I haven't had a chance to use it much yet, but so far, I love the feel and beam. Nice hot spot with surprisingly good spill. I think I made the right choice with this light.

Thanks to everyone on this forum who helped me decide. There's a lot of knowledge here.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 15, 2015)

That's great. Upon reading through this thread, it seems that maybe the delay issue was with the earlier lights or maybe its just a hit or miss. I might have to get one of these.
CelticCross, How similar is the beam to the ET T25C2 XP-L HI?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 15, 2015)

beam diameter between the GT and the ET are very close. ET hot spot is a touch larger. Tints are totally different. The GT is cool and the ET while still being cool is well...a "warmer cool". The ET easily out throws the GT. The GT's turbo output looks higher than the ET's turbo. What I love about both lights is that the profiles are so well done at all mode levels. Defined and concentrated. No break up over distance. The GT and the ET are 2 of my favorite lights. The GT is more user friendly with the mode switch controlling all the modes and blinky modes, voltage read out etc. Much more convenient than the head twisting UI of the ET.

To sum up the profiles are similar, the differences are slight the biggest difference being tint and actual throw. If youre thinking about a GT I say jump on it! It is the best of the P12's. Thermally regulated to boot and sooo easy to EDC. The GT's lower modes look brighter than the specs say esp the 280 lumen high which I guesstimate at 315+. NC is on a roll. Also just got the MH27 but that is for another thread.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Dec 15, 2015)

Any final answer regarding the delay issue. If it has one it is good for living room couch applications watching old Rambo movies. Useless at the shooting range for night drills.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 16, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> beam diameter between the GT and the ET are very close. ET hot spot is a touch larger. Tints are totally different. The GT is cool and the ET while still being cool is well...a "warmer cool". The ET easily out throws the GT. The GT's turbo output looks higher than the ET's turbo. What I love about both lights is that the profiles are so well done at all mode levels. Defined and concentrated. No break up over distance. The GT and the ET are 2 of my favorite lights. The GT is more user friendly with the mode switch controlling all the modes and blinky modes, voltage read out etc. Much more convenient than the head twisting UI of the ET.
> 
> To sum up the profiles are similar, the differences are slight the biggest difference being tint and actual throw. If youre thinking about a GT I say jump on it! It is the best of the P12's. Thermally regulated to boot and sooo easy to EDC. The GT's lower modes look brighter than the specs say esp the 280 lumen high which I guesstimate at 315+. NC is on a roll. Also just got the MH27 but that is for another thread.


Thanks. Very good!


----------



## Sanford02 (Dec 16, 2015)

Lumencrazy said:


> Any final answer regarding the delay issue. If it has one it is good for living room couch applications watching old Rambo movies. Useless at the shooting range for night drills.



I bypassed the switch on mine, and there is definitely a delay. I would not use it for night drills at the range...too much delay.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sanford02 said:


> I bypassed the switch on mine, and there is definitely a delay. I would not use it for night drills at the range...too much delay.



Why not returning it to Nitecore for a replacement?


----------



## facepalm69 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for help, guys!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 17, 2015)

the only real "delay" in my copy of the GT was that the switch had I estimate 1-1.2.5 mm of open space between the domed shape of the switch boot and the actual switch. Another CPFer posted a YT vid of some truly disturbing delay on his GT vs a cheap XXXXfire light. Having been collecting lights for 20 years I have a BIG box of parts. Switched the GT domed boot cover for that of a flat topped PD35 switch cover and now everything is crisp and reacts exactly however I want it to. The PD35 switch boot is tight but there is zero play between boot and switch now. For those having a full second of delay between click half press and the GT actually coming on I highly advise first checking the switch ring tightness, cleaning the contact points and should that not work send the light back. For now the GT is one of the best LED light purchases I made in 2015. Run it off 3500mah 10amp Keeppower. The cell has zero voltage sag under full output giving me max performance from the light. Am on the edge of my seat waiting to pair up the GT with the incoming Thrunite TC12 XP-L.


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 19, 2015)

My P12GT & MH27 has no delay. I have compared these to over 50 lights. I must have got lucky.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> My P12GT & MH27 has no delay. I have compared these to over 50 lights. I must have got lucky.



No you are not. As I can see, there is only some default units. We don't hear much about it.


----------



## andreas0401 (Dec 20, 2015)

Andreas


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 20, 2015)

Andreas, thanks for the gifs


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 23, 2015)

I've had mine for two days now. Fabulous little cannon. This size light lends itself to small baton weaponry. Great pocket light


----------



## scs (Dec 23, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> I've had mine for two days now. Fabulous little cannon. This size light lends itself to small baton weaponry. Great pocket light



How do you like the CW tint and does the parasitic drain bother you?
Oh yeah, is there a delay in activation?
Thanks.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 23, 2015)

I like the tint fine, actually. 

Not measuring parasitic drains 

I have no delay that I would call a delay

I'm pretty happy


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 23, 2015)

scs said:


> How do you like the CW tint and does the parasitic drain bother you?
> Oh yeah, is there a delay in activation?
> Thanks.


I notice no parasitic drain on mine. I have had the same battery in for about a week. A 2600 mAh 18650 and it's still 4.1V. And that's after using it on full blast many times for an accumulative time of several minutes.


----------



## pacattack81 (Dec 25, 2015)

Does anyone know the frequency of the strobe? Is this similar to the strobe in the NItecore P20? I believe that's around 16.5-17.5 hz.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 28, 2015)

pacattack81 said:


> Does anyone know the frequency of the strobe? Is this similar to the strobe in the NItecore P20? I believe that's around 16.5-17.5 hz.


I believe it's 16hz


----------



## pacattack81 (Dec 28, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> I believe it's 16hz



Thanks


----------



## UnderPar (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you for the comparison shots Andreas! Very helpful for me since am contemplating getting this light. But since I already have the ET DX30LC2, I might as well stick to it since there is not much dfference among the two except for the tint which is not a biggie to me.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 3, 2016)

UnderPar said:


> Thank you for the comparison shots Andreas! Very helpful for me since am contemplating getting this light. But since I already have the ET DX30LC2, I might as well stick to it since there is not much dfference among the two except for the tint which is not a biggie to me.



I think that's about right ... I went with the DX30LC2 also ... made the decision because it's nicely smaller, beam performance is roughly comparable, and at the time we were sure if the P12GT's switch delay was a bug or a feature... turns out to be a bug, but I don't see much reason to buy a bigger bulkier light with the same beam profile (although the P12GT's in-light charging is insanely tempting, and would get me thinking hard if I had to re-purchase from scratch)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2016)

Two questions regarding the UI I couldn't figure out from the posts so far. 
Firstly, does shortly pressing the mode button (alone or in conjunction with the tail switch) do anything when the Nitecore P12GT is switched off? I saw that pressing and holding it gives the voltage indication, obviously.

Secondly and relatedly, does the Nitecore P12GT have a hard-wired direct access to the lowest mode like the Eagletac DX30LC2 (not via memory)? Ideally I would like to be able to have High or Strobe in memory, while at the same time being able to directly access the lowest mode.

OT (intro): Hello everyone, I have been reading quite a bit here for a while, but passive reading alone has its limits. Reading along brought me in the past a few purchases. Feel free to ask me anything about them, although most are outdated by now and probably boring for most people here: JetBeam BA-10, XTAR WK-41, two Lumapowers (LM31 and LM21), a few Photon Micro Freedoms (blue, green, NV green), EOS i3s, Balder TD-0 (spike removed), Efest 10440, Efest 14500, XTAR XP-1 charger.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 6, 2016)

P12GT indeed has mode memory for all output levels plus strobe.

No pressing the mode switch while the light is off doesnt do anything. Yes press/hold the mode switch then full press the tail switch and let go and watch how many times the blue LED beneath the mode switch blinks. Four blinks a pause then two more blinks means 4.2v etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2016)

thanks for the answer!

One more issue, although it is technically not about the light itself: I know that I must use a button top 18650 (without mods), and I want one of the "safer" IMR/INR, or then a protected ICR. I currently have Efest IMR 10440s and 14500s in daily use.

What kind of 18650 are you guys using in it? Do you have any recommendations for this light? Does the light take protected 18650s (e.g. the S/P NCR18650B)? Do protected ones make sense in it, or does performance drop?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 10, 2016)

I am using protected Eagletac 18650, 3500 mAh (10a) It's a good cell. Performance on max is good if its cold outside.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 11, 2016)

I use a protected 3500mah 10 amp 18650. Fits fine and gives full performance that the light can deliver due to the low internal resistance of the NCR18650GA cell


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 11, 2016)

Forgive me if this has been answered in this thread, but is the P12GT the longest throwing 1x 18650 out now?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 11, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered in this thread, but is the P12GT the longest throwing 1x 18650 out now?



No, i believe the Deft EDC X is the longest throwing 1 x 18650. Stock light would most likely be Acebeam T20 XP-L HI.


----------



## scs (Jan 11, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered in this thread, but is the P12GT the longest throwing 1x 18650 out now?



For its size, maybe. If not "the" at least among "those."


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 11, 2016)

to be more exact the P12GT has the most throw in its class which is the PD35 class of cigar tube size 1x18650 lights. Had my GT since it came out and still am loving it.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 11, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> No, i believe the Deft EDC X is the longest throwing 1 x 18650. Stock light would most likely be Acebeam T20 XP-L HI.



Will the EVVA branded 18650GA button top protected have any problem fitting in the p12gt?

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index...=59_88&product_id=289&sort=p.price&order=DESC


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jan 11, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> Will the EVVA branded 18650GA button top protected have any problem fitting in the p12gt?
> 
> http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index...=59_88&product_id=289&sort=p.price&order=DESC



No, they fit well in my P12Gt. No problem with all Nitecore I have. I bought them for my Armytek Predator and Barracuda but they do not fit...too thick.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 11, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> No, they fit well in my P12Gt. No problem with all Nitecore I have. I bought them for my Armytek Predator and Barracuda but they do not fit...too thick.



Then there is a good chance they should fit with the tm16gt as well?


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jan 11, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> Then there is a good chance they should fit with the tm16gt as well?



They fit in my tm26. I plan to use a set in my tm16gt too when I will receive it.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Jan 12, 2016)

BuildingSerenity said:


> I like the tint fine, actually.
> 
> Not measuring parasitic drains
> 
> ...



“I have no delay that I would call a delay” What does that mean?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 12, 2016)

I just discovered the delay. I didn't notice it before because i press the switch quickly. I do this for both momentary and full click. However when i press a little slower there is a delay in turning the light on.


----------



## gchart (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a P12GT on order, my first li-ion light. Anxiously awaiting it's arrival!

I was torn between this and the MH20. I'm accustomed to fully operating a light using a side switch (on my Fenix E25), so I liked that aspect of it. And the built-in USB charging would have been great. But in the end, the slimness and range of the P12GT won me over. Probably should have asked this before pulling the trigger on the P12GT, but anyone have both lights and have a strong preference on one over the other?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 15, 2016)

love both my P12GT and MH20 equally. I dont use the built in USB charger in my MH20 cause, just like most lights with built in USB charging, it does not charge to 4.2v. I think companies that make lights with built in USB charging cut off at say 4.17v as a safety feature some how. The only light I have that actually does charge to 4.2v is my UC35. No biggie Ive got the excellent VC4 charger that takes the cells all the way to 4.2v etc.

You should love the P12GT. Nitecore did an excellent job with the beam profile. The hot spot is still a good size with good definition. Spill is nice and bright with no artifacts. Should get an MH20 down the road as well it is an instant classic. Has 10kCD less than the GT but has very very good heatsinking and the profile out of it is extremely good. MH20 features a deep carry clip as well the light disappears into your pocket.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 15, 2016)

gchart said:


> I have a P12GT on order, my first li-ion light. Anxiously awaiting it's arrival!
> 
> I was torn between this and the MH20. I'm accustomed to fully operating a light using a side switch (on my Fenix E25), so I liked that aspect of it. And the built-in USB charging would have been great. But in the end, the slimness and range of the P12GT won me over. Probably should have asked this before pulling the trigger on the P12GT, but anyone have both lights and have a strong preference on one over the other?



I'm seriously eyeballing the MH20 as well, and also have a P12GT on the way. I wanted a single 18650 thrower so got that covered. I think my ZL SC62 overlaps the EDC area that the MH20 might handle, but do like the USB feature, may pull the trigger anyway.


----------



## gchart (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the great info, Celtic! I definitely look forward to expanding my collection... just depends on how much I can sneak past the wife


----------



## gchart (Jan 18, 2016)

Alright... I've got a noob question. When I ordered my P12GT, I also included a couple Panasonic NCR18650B batteries. Now that I do more reading, see a few of you guys mentioning that you're using 10A cells. Will the ones I ordered be fine, or should I try to modify my order (currently backordered)?


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 18, 2016)

gchart said:


> Alright... I've got a noob question. When I ordered my P12GT, I also included a couple Panasonic NCR18650B batteries. Now that I do more reading, see a few of you guys mentioning that you're using 10A cells. Will the ones I ordered be fine, or should I try to modify my order (currently backordered)?



I'm planning to use these: http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index...=59_88&product_id=289&sort=p.price&order=DESC


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 18, 2016)

your 18650B's will work just fine. The 3500mah 10amp cells are just the latest hottest thing. The 3500's have low internal resistance and are able to feed most high output high amp light with ease. Regardless your 3400's are more than appropriate for the light


----------



## gchart (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks again, Celtic! :thanks:


----------



## dano (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine has a horrible delay, making it not-so-good as an active tac light. I doubt there'll be a fix for it.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 19, 2016)

gchart said:


> Alright... I've got a noob question. When I ordered my P12GT, I also included a couple Panasonic NCR18650B batteries. Now that I do more reading, see a few of you guys mentioning that you're using 10A cells. Will the ones I ordered be fine, or should I try to modify my order (currently backordered)?


Those should work fine. I don't have that particular Nitecore light but I believe they require nipple tops or narrow button top batteries. I know the keeppower protected 3400mAh NCR18650B's will work. I doubt you will see a difference on a 1000 lumen light using a NCR18650B vs a NCR18650GA.



ateupwithgolf said:


> I'm planning to use these: http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index...=59_88&product_id=289&sort=p.price&order=DESC


Those may fit. Or they may be too fat....hit or miss. It seems that the protected NCR18650GA batteries are a little wider. I got 4 Keeppower protected NCR18650GA's and 2 of those 4 would not fit in my lights, but one light which was the Nitecore MT20C. Would also not fit the Nitecore SRT6. EVVA protected NCR18650GA's have the same issue. Markr6 believes its the GA cell is wider. Those that do fit, you can tell they are not very loose. Check out this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?412664-Keeppower-3500mAh-18650-batteries-too-wide-now-retrofitted


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 19, 2016)

the GA's are a touch wider. From what I have read here on the forum EVVA GA's are the fattest. I have switched nearly all my 18650 lights over to Keeppower and Orbtronic GA's and have not had a fitment issue. Only fitment issue with an 18650 I have had was having to slowly work an Orbtronic 3600mah cell into my old PD32 340 lumen. Had to press at the end heard a click as it connected.


----------



## Roadblock45 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just got one of these lights. Ordered it as a set off Amazon with a Nitecore 3400mah sell and Nitecore single 18650 charger. This is my first light a rechargeable battery, upgrade from a Eagle Tac D25A2 Clicky that a I lost.

As I said I ordered the kit that comes with the Nitecore battery but I want a couple more spare batteries. What should I be looking for to get the brightest light with the longest life? Will the charger I got work for whatever I order battery wise? Here is what I got:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017KHTJ98/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Vlada1911 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hiii everybody (Hiii, doctor Nick)! Does anyone here uses Panasonic Protected NCR18650A green 69.7 mm long batteries in their P12gt? Looks like they are too long for I2 charger, so Im gonna have to mod the rails somehow and void the varanty, but if they wont fit the light, I think I just need to order other batteries and save myself that hassle.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2016)

your i2 should be able to fit the GA np. The Panasonic GA will fit the P12GT just fine.


----------



## Vlada1911 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like I must order new ones then 
Edit: Well, I checked the specs, and nitecores 3400mah battery is only 0.5mm shorter. Probably this one will fit.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2016)

protected ncr18650a is 68.9 mm longx18.4 wide. That is of course the protected version. The flattop 18650A's are 65.1 m long and 18.1mm wide. You should have zero issues fitting these cells in just about any charger and will easily fit the P12GT. Hell I am running the ncr18659ga in my P12GT with no fitment issues I use Keeppower 3500mah protected GA's which are 68.9mm long and 18.6mm thick. My charger is a Xtar VC4 which accommodates cells up to 70mm long. When I first started getting the 3600mah 18650s they fit fine in my then D4 charger the 3600's were 68.9mm long and 18.6mm thick. They fit fine


----------



## Vlada1911 (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh, the fasttech says they are 69.7x18. 2mm. Can i post link here?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2016)

interesting. What brand GA is Fasttech getting those measurements off of? Examining the 3500mah GA in my P12GT my eyeballs see enough room for 69.7mm and 18.2mm is slim for a GA. You may have a tough time screwing the end cap on but that should be about it...not sure about CPF rules of posting links even though Id be interested to see it...


----------



## Vlada1911 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey, but it's not GA, its A  Ill try to send you a PM 
EDIT: PM sent


----------



## Greyhelm (Feb 22, 2016)

Just got mine and to me the center spot has a yellowish tint, doesn't seem like most others look that way. perhaps a defect?


----------



## Greyhelm (Feb 24, 2016)

Greyhelm said:


> Just got mine and to me the center spot has a yellowish tint, doesn't seem like most others look that way. perhaps a defect?



Got a replacement, looks much better.

So to me the p12gt is pretty much the same as the eagtac dx30lc2 both awesome. I prefer the nitecore because of its more attractive design. 

Is there anything the same size up to $150 price range that outperforms these two?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Mar 21, 2016)

Greyhelm said:


> Got a replacement, looks much better.
> 
> So to me the p12gt is pretty much the same as the eagtac dx30lc2 both awesome. I prefer the nitecore because of its more attractive design.
> 
> Is there anything the same size up to $150 price range that outperforms these two?



There is a new crowdfunded flashlight called the Atlas C57 and so far it seems very promising!


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 21, 2016)

Greyhelm said:


> Got a replacement, looks much better.
> 
> So to me the p12gt is pretty much the same as the eagtac dx30lc2 both awesome. I prefer the nitecore because of its more attractive design.
> 
> Is there anything the same size up to $150 price range that outperforms these two?



I prefer the Eagletac DX30LC2 XP-L HI. It's smaller and lighter and fits in the pocket better.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 2, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Wish I could read German!



try this,it is perfect.
http://itools.com/tool/google-translate-web-page-translator


----------



## vadimax (Apr 3, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> I prefer the Eagletac DX30LC2 XP-L HI. It's smaller and lighter and fits in the pocket better.



And has less throw distance and does not tail stand


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 3, 2016)

vadimax said:


> And has less throw distance and does not tail stand



It's so much smaller and lighter. Mine tail stands because i changed the tailcap. Plus mine has my name on it and a GITD switch boot cover. 

I don't use my P12GT anymore. It's big and heavy, similar to the Armytek Dobermann XP-L HI which throws further


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> I don't use my P12GT anymore. It's big and heavy, similar to the Armytek Dobermann XP-L HI which throws further



Same as me.🙂


----------



## vadimax (Apr 3, 2016)

Wonder who is wrong. P12GT claims 367 meters of throw, Dobermann -- 314, and you say that the latter throws further.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 3, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Wonder who is wrong. P12GT claims 367 meters of throw, Dobermann -- 314, and you say that the latter throws further.



The Armytek Dobermann XP-L HI definitely throws further than the Nitecore PG12GT. :candle:


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

320m for the P12GT...


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

My lux reading:

P12GT: P12GT
1 lumen = 9.5lux
55 lumens = 379lux
280 lumens = 2120lux
1000 lumens = 6260lux----

8050lux on max mode with the DP LE XP-L-Hi

After 30sec at 2m distance with ncr18650B cell.

And my DP has a neutral tint. The cool white, as the DP HI is supposed to be, will be higher.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 3, 2016)

Dobermann XP-L HI 37k Lux
PG12GT XP-L HI 25k Lux


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

8050 x 2 square,= 33KCD measured on mine for the DP and

6260 x 4= 25KCD for the nitecore


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 3, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> 8050 x 2 square,= 33KCD measured on mine for the DP and
> 
> 6260 x 4= 25KCD for the nitecore



Looks like your DP is under performing. Is your LED slightly off centre?


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> Looks like your DP is under performing. Is your LED slightly off centre?



No, perfectly centred. Just the tint that is different from my BP HI and PP HI. I have received a neutral white instead the cw. That is the reason I am waiting for the new DP XHP 50. 

My DP HI in nw definitly throws further than my P12GT. That is one reason I prefer the Dobermann and don't use my P12GT. Same reason as yours...[emoji6]

The DP HI on the left, PP HI on the right




hebergeur dimage


----------



## Artivideo (Apr 3, 2016)

will there be a MH12GT ?


----------



## Artivideo (Apr 3, 2016)

This is the first time mentioned in this tread that there is a momentary function at all. Is there a delay in the momentary mode as well ?




Sanford02 said:


> I got mine yesterday, and when using the momentary function, there is definitely a delay. Bummer, because it would definitely make any "tactical" usage a little clumsy.
> 
> If you are just trying to click on and off, the delay is hard to notice, but in momentary....its definitely there.
> 
> My P12 is instant.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 3, 2016)

Greyhelm said:


> Just got mine and to me the center spot has a yellowish tint, doesn't seem like most others look that way. perhaps a defect?



The center of the hot spot on my *Nitecore P12GT* is yellow, too. That's on a (mostly) white wall, at a distance of about 4 meters.

I have a vague recollection that some owners reported the same thing for their *BLF Kronos X6* flashlight. Or, it might have been the *BLF Kronos X5*. Both of them use the Cree XP-L HI emitter.

_Edit:_ Just found it. 

In post #5268 of the X6 thread at BLF, will34 writes, "Normally a yellow spot in the center of the beam means that the LED is too far up the reflector and needs to be lowered, or in this case the reflector has to be raised a tiny bit, less than 1mm."

Later on, in post #5271, ToyKeeper writes the following:



> The XP-L HI has much more even tint distribution than a domed emitter, but it’s not 100% perfectly distributed. It still leaks more yellow out to the sides than it does to the front. So, it’s pretty much guaranteed that the hotspot will be a bit more yellow than the rest of the beam. Not as much as with older emitters, usually, but the effect is still somewhat visible.
> 
> To reduce it, you will probably need to fine-tune the focus yourself — both centering and depth. IIRC, this process was already discussed within the last 50 posts or so, if you’d like more information.
> 
> I’ve had distinct spots in the beam even from premium brands like Zebralight. One nice thing about these BLF lights is that we can open it up and fix it.



Unfortunately, I do not think you or I will be able to adjust the reflector focus of the P12GT. According to the review by DBCustom, the head is glued shut with red Loctite.

_Edit #2:_

In post #5551, djozz writes this about the *BLF Kronos X5*:



> So I went ahead and sanded the reflector a little bit shorter, I even got it as far that, with the light on, I could screw it from out of focus through correct focus to out of focus again, while watching the hot spot on the wall at six meters. And my assumption was correct, at the best focus point (which was the reflector height when stock, well done!), the yellow hot spot-center was most apparent. So there's no fix for it by adjusting the focus (at least not in my copy), unless you want to sacrifice the nice tight focus of the X5.



Evidently, the yellow center may not be all bad. At least in the case djozz reports, it was a symptom of sharp focus. A slightly worse focus eliminated the yellow spot by blending the beam, but only at the expense of decreased beam intensity.

In post #5754, ToyKeeper reinforces this idea.



> The yellow can be a little annoying on some units. One of mine had a distinct yellow “comma” just off the center of the hotspot. The emitter was visibly a bit off center, too. I re-centered the emitter and fine-tuned the depth of the reflector, and it made the beam much nicer and measurably more intense. Afterward it had a soft yellowish ball at the center, blending smoothly into the whiter edges of the hotspot.
> 
> My other one has an even better focus and a soft yellowish dot dead-center. Its lux measures a little higher too.
> 
> ...



I think we should consider our yellow hot spots to be marks of distinction. Our lights have the best possible focus!






gyzmo2002 said:


> 8050 x 2 square,= 33KCD measured on mine for the DP and
> 
> 6260 x 4= 25KCD for the nitecore



Your measurement dovetails nicely with what Nitecore is now publishing for the P12GT. Nitecore now claims 25,700 candela and 320 meters.

BugoutBoys, would you mind updating the beam intensity and distance numbers in the OP? They show up, I believe, in two places there. They first appear in the manufacturer's specifications; later, in the body of your review.

Thanks!


----------



## scs (Apr 3, 2016)

Applaud Nitecore for rectifying their inflated specs.
Can't say the same for Armytek, who continues to advertised the DP at over 50,000 CD, and the PP LE at over 70,000 CD.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 3, 2016)

scs said:


> Applaud Nitecore for rectifying their inflated specs.
> Can't say the same for Armytek, who continues to advertised the DP at over 50,000 CD, and the PP LE at over 70,000 CD.



Armytek specs lol :')


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

scs said:


> Applaud Nitecore for rectifying their inflated specs.
> Can't say the same for Armytek, who continues to advertised the DP at over 50,000 CD, and the PP LE at over 70,000 CD.



These specs of last year were in anticipation of the new XHP lol.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 3, 2016)

wow! Such a mix of experiences with the P12GT! Mine works great. No delay issue at all. Tint is cool white throws well. My DP HI I guess I got lucky actually getting the CW version it totally out throws the GT by a huge margin but is also a larger light.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

hebergeur image


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 4, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> wow! Such a mix of experiences with the P12GT! Mine works great. No delay issue at all. Tint is cool white throws well. My DP HI I guess I got lucky actually getting the CW version it totally out throws the GT by a huge margin but is also a larger light.



I press quickly and there is no delay. I tried pressing slower and there is a delay.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 4, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> I press quickly and there is no delay. I tried pressing slower and there is a delay.



No difference on mine compare to my other lights.


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 4, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> My lux reading:
> 
> P12GT: P12GT
> 1 lumen = 9.5lux
> ...



Holy, that is a underperforming light!

It should do....25.....30 kcD,

why do you measure only 8 kcD...8000 cd?

What a disappointing lights nowadays.


----------



## scs (Apr 4, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Holy, that is a underperforming light!
> 
> It should do....25.....30 kcD,
> 
> ...



@ 2 meters as noted in his post.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 4, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Holy, that is a underperforming light!
> 
> It should do....25.....30 kcD,
> 
> ...



That is the lux reading at 2m and after 30sec. For calculation, read my other post above. 

Read #191



gyzmo2002 said:


> 8050 x 2 square,= 33KCD measured on mine for the DP and
> 
> 6260 x 4= 25KCD for the nitecore



And as written above, my DP is nw instead of cw so my readings are a bit lower than a cw but far the 50kcd advertised by Armytek. 

The P12GT is spot on nitecore measures.

The purpose of these measures is only to compare these two lights together...The DP HI throws further than the P12GT.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 4, 2016)

wow wish I had a lux meter I would swear my DP HI is no less than a 40k CD light. The P12GT looks to perform dead on specs...wish AT wasnt so hit or miss. Just got my replacement Viking Pro and sent back the first one that came with the emitter 2mm off center. Massive difference. The new Viking Pro is dead on and a stellar performer.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 4, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> wow wish I had a lux meter I would swear my DP HI is no less than a 40k CD light. The P12GT looks to perform dead on specs...wish AT wasnt so hit or miss. Just got my replacement Viking Pro and sent back the first one that came with the emitter 2mm off center. Massive difference. The new Viking Pro is dead on and a stellar performer.



I'm surprised you don't have one. It's time to buy one with all your lights[emoji6]


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have always wanted to replicate Selfbuilts light box just almost never have the time. Need to get a new multi meter my last one got stolen. As for lux meters what brand and model do you use?


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 4, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I have always wanted to replicate Selfbuilts light box just almost never have the time. Need to get a new multi meter my last one got stolen. As for lux meters what brand and model do you use?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/412923

Post 462 CelticCross🙂


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 5, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I have always wanted to replicate Selfbuilts light box just almost never have the time. Need to get a new multi meter my last one got stolen. As for lux meters what brand and model do you use?



I use the NIST certified Extech EA30 lightmeter. It measures up to 400,000 lux.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 5, 2016)

thanks guys I am looking into these!


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 13, 2016)

Because I collect one of these tomorrow,does some guy know what is the strobe mode's frequency?


----------



## bdogps (Apr 13, 2016)

BugoutBoys

My Nitecore MT10C does the same thing, that it delays to turn on. I can't even do a strobe effect with it. If knew about this before buying it, I wouldn't have bought it. Thanks for you great review.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Apr 14, 2016)

bdogps said:


> BugoutBoys
> 
> My Nitecore MT10C does the same thing, that it delays to turn on. I can't even do a strobe effect with it. If knew about this before buying it, I wouldn't have bought it. Thanks for you great review.




This is a consumer-grade light not for serious use. The only thing Tactical about it is the marketing. Plenty of sofa soldiers in the market place sitting on the couch imagining they are Johnny Rambo. Perfect light for them.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 22, 2016)

Today arrived the Nitecore NTC1 LED Flashlight Tail Switch Cap For P12 MH25.It is the tactical switch for the P12GT.I can press lightly the knob, having the strobe mode first in the row,without press and click, if I don't want to .Of course,I can fully press to hear the click.
It is easy to activate the light even with thick gloves.


----------



## Animalmother (Apr 22, 2016)

Does this light have any advantage over the MH20GT?
I have the P12GT before I fully researched the MH20GT, I am looking for a piece of mind to help keep my flashlight urges content. Thanks guys.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 24, 2016)

P12GT is far more slim and easier to pocket than the MH20GT. Have both these lights and to my eyes the MH20GT is far far faaaaar brighter than the P12GT I dont even use turbo on the MH20GT its just too bright..


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 25, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> P12GT is far more slim and easier to pocket than the MH20GT. Have both these lights and to my eyes the MH20GT is far far faaaaar brighter than the P12GT I dont even use turbo on the MH20GT its just too bright..



According to papers,the 12GT has intensity 25.700Cd,while the 20GT 33.000.Not far away .


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 25, 2016)

its just my bad eyesight. Both lights are very bright. MH20GT beam is incredibly concentrated to my eyes. Love both the regular MH20 and the GT. Really like the P12GT too


----------



## Doheny (May 2, 2016)

So does the rear clicky activate the light or the forward clicky?


----------



## Theodore41 (May 3, 2016)

Doheny said:


> So does the rear clicky activate the light or the forward clicky?





The rear activates,the front changes modes.I have permanently put the strobe mode first,so when I turn it on,I have strobe for self defense.


----------



## Doheny (May 3, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> The rear activates,the front changes modes.I have permanently put the strobe mode first,so when I turn it on,I have strobe for self defense.



So it has a memory then? Got it. Thx.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jun 6, 2016)

Doheny said:


> So it has a memory then? Got it. Thx.


Yes, every mode besides beacon and SOS has memory. =)


----------



## wensynch (Jul 26, 2016)

Woohoo. Finally, got me one of these!

Been wanting one since release like long time ago, but as these typically hold their retail price floating just under a $100, I've sat on it, having more lights than needed. Once in a blue moon, I've seen it go on sale for almost half. I've seen it only once before but missed it not knowing it's sales history.. I was sad.

Now, I'm not! It's not new anymore but I don't care. It's mine now!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 27, 2016)

$100? You are obviously overseas...enjoy the light its a good one


----------



## UMDTERPS (Aug 12, 2016)

Ugh, the switch issues scare me, but the mode spacing I don't like. I wish it matched the MH20GT with one more higher mode. Not sure why they didn't do with this with this light? If it had one more mode I would have bought this already. Hopefully they release an updated model with another high mode.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Sep 27, 2016)

UMDTERPS said:


> Ugh, the switch issues scare me, but the mode spacing I don't like. I wish it matched the MH20GT with one more higher mode. Not sure why they didn't do with this with this light? If it had one more mode I would have bought this already. Hopefully they release an updated model with another high mode.



The switch issue is a bit of a turn off but I don't think it causes TOO much of an inconvenience in real world situations. I feel like it's much more of a personal issue rather than an actual effectiveness issue.


----------

